# Cheek dent from fall



## riga (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear mothers,
My 3 year old son had a nasty fall into the edge of the bedroom headboard 6 months ago. He was left with a huge bruise which healed but left a dent. The dent gives him a crooked smile, and the asymetry of his face is looking terribly off 
I have been patient and hopeful of some sort of recovery, and 6 months on there has been a slight improvement. Has anyone experienced something similar. Will the dent heal, and over what time should i consider. Thank you all. Feeling very helpless and sad


----------



## oldhag (Feb 13, 2019)

Interested to know if the dent resolved at all? I am experiencing the same with my child, some five months down the line, with no improvement


----------

